# Pond Overflow



## Marak (Jan 4, 2015)

I think the overflow pipe in my pond is either blocked or it has collapsed. Does anyone know who I can contact in the Central Ohio area to have it checked out? Thanks!


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

Check you're pm's, sent you contact info.


----------



## Marak (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the information. Appreciate it!


----------

